# Trapping Season is ON



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Trapping season has begun!

At least in suburbia...I went to the farm grabbed a live trap, and I set it out to catch the neighbor and feral cat's that's been raiding my birdfeeders of their inhabitants for far too long.

On my 3 AM old man head call I checked the cage with a trip door and nothing, made coffee for my wifes trip to the office at 5AM nothing! By 7:30 AM I looked out and there was a 1/2 grown possum. Hahahhaha!

It was released to continue to eat the cat food the neighbors leave on their porches to feed the feral cats and their own nightly released cats! Trap was reset except this time I put a old turkey feather above the door as an attractant as if I were going after bobcats. Sounded wise to me, won't know if you don't try!

We'll see what the morning has to offer. I would bet it's that possum again....but then maybe not. If its the possum he'll be transported away to help eat the cat food off some other evil cat owners porches!

Later.......and remember possums can't fly! :naughty:


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Our land season starts next weekend and water trapping opens the 29th. I've been getting things ready for quite a while now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good luck Trapping This year ---------Hope all you trappers have a great season----*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I can hardly wait to start . Gonna set some snares in one spot about Nov1,earlier than I would like to but I'll be deer hunting this area alot and I'd just as well have the dogs as the other hunters . It's also a hard spot to get into later on when the snow gets deep .


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't start trapping season until November 16th. I'm sure I'll end up catching plenty of opossums too.


----------

